# baby burmese pythons cb09



## mattbrad28 (Jun 29, 2009)

hi everyone im selling Albino burmese pythons males and females. Also Het to Albino pythons they wont be ready till August.

For any information please email me 

[email protected]

Albino female - £170.
Albino male - £140.
Het to Albino female - £90.
Het to Albino male - £70


----------



## terrestrialterritories (Jul 5, 2009)

ouch kinda steep no?


----------



## mattbrad28 (Jun 29, 2009)

i have dropped the prices.
Albino Female £150
Albino Male £100
Het To Albino Female £80
Het To Albino Male £60


----------

